# ride from OTM to EUG and EUG to OTM



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 4, 2011)

I have some clips Ill be sharing on here from my ride in a few days ;; feel free to use if you want !!

On the ride to my folks house in Oregon I took the CZ and the CS	.

The	CZ as you know has had issues with rock slides in Utah.

They ran the train from Denver to SLC non stop on a north route .

I got some of the trip as a time lapse . Video 

but sadly I did not have a Sleeper TiX so I could not go back to mount the cam rearward .

Today I did some hunting on the amtrak site and scored a	sleeper roomette from SAC to DENVER for $158 OH baby !! Room 11

(down grade the rest of the way ) save a TON of cash ..

The good news is now Ill be able to get to that window ! .

Some of the trip will be night but at least I can do a better job. and now that I know how cool it looks Ill be TL-ing every route I take .

As a side note of the side faceing cam I found out that cause the mini cam shoots so fast I have overlap!! of frames ..

In theory I could photo shop a panaramic shot of a ENTRE train route from its side ..

Think google maps on Roids ! .

Peter KG6LSE


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 6, 2011)

update i got the EYEFI card I hope it works . Well see ..

Peter


----------



## jb64 (Jan 6, 2011)

that is fun video. I enjoyed it. Thank you.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 6, 2011)

I have sad but good news .. goodill be on IRC chat FROM the CZ!!!! I changed my connecting train to be a day later so I can see some ppl in SAC .. so I gave up the sleeper .... peter


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 6, 2011)

ok I stan corrected .. I was chatting with the staff at eugene statain and had them look at roomette from SAC to denver .. 135 . upgrade so I have a room back yay!!!


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 7, 2011)

so far so good met a VERY nice conductor named steve . he let me in the PPC ! to take a peek . I am in klamath falls right now .. peter


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 11, 2011)

My link

Video ..

I have a ton more (40Gb) but I need to edit it all down .

Peter...


----------



## Sbaitso (Jan 11, 2011)

I enjoyed both of the videos. I need to send you some of my vacation videos so that you can liven them up a bit with some editing. Right now I think the reaction that I get to most of them is :blink: .


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 12, 2011)

First on the CS I had the same annoying conductor . treats the train like airline . way to many PA announcements.

he stranded 2 chinese exchange	students in Eugene casue there bags were too big ( by only 3 inches ) {{ good job USA ,no wonder the whole world hates us }}

they Need Better baggage rules for ALL trains . PLEASE	dump checked baggs or MAN ALL stations . consistency is KEY !

this is the one place AMTK needs to man up to ..

If I was the Cond I woud	chew them out on policy and Let them on ..

but I met Steve . He let me in the PPC to take a peak . ( video soon here)

I dont know what is is with the CS but both times I was on it It was so horrid .

I ride the rails to avoid the	mindless junk	we deal with on the airlines .

and EVERY other train I have bean on has bean a joy .

but the CS is not ..

flagship my butt ...

This is the trip report I did on my phone on the way for the CZ

I got the OK for the cam the SCA and COND are SO nice ..

Daniel Foley Is My SCA .

The ride is	fantastic , not much bump trails and rails	is ON !!!

I had lunch burger and cheese cake In the dining car .

Met a DCA	he rememberd me from the trip out .. Coleman was his name.

Our car's shower was busted Ill tell Dan later	.

I used the one in the next car

Got some photos .

I had the NY steak for dinner OMG GOOD .

I al SO happpy I can sleep . Upper or lower HMM.

Lower

.

I slept SO SO well ..

at 8 7AM I had the pancakes yummy

got some pins

at grand JCT

Got danny ( not the SCA but my local bartender ) a super shot glass

we had a PAX passaway on the train ( cancer ) right before the Moffet tunnel .

at 5 PM had my steak . and chesecake . NOMS!!

I	then downgraded at denver to coach . Mind Il most likley not be sleeping there.

the conducttor said up to a 2 hour delay .

were clocking 79 .out of denver.

I jumped back in IRC chat a for a tad longer till the phone died ..

Our	CCA is gary.. nice guy ! Let me put my seat cheak any where I wanted .

Its now 12 AM

got in to	OTM a hour late but its OK Iam HOME !!!!

Peter KG6LSE


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Peter KG6LSE said:


> I dont know what is is with the CS but both times I was on it It was so horrid .
> 
> I ride the rails to avoid the	mindless junk	we deal with on the airlines .
> 
> ...


Aloha Peter

Mahalo for the report. I am surprised that both times on the Coast Starlight you had bad times. I have ridden 5 times north and 3 times south. While there were a glitch, or two, I feel the CS has been the best route I have had the opportunity to ride. The worst was the second half of the Texas Eagle. (part shared by Sunset Limited)


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 12, 2011)

its not a bad train	nor a evil conductor	but I way over structured .. unlike every other train I have bean on they treated us like we were 6 YO and never knew how to read .

I felt like I was on a really	cruddy united	flight with a grumpy	crew ..

a no smoking pA is all they need but a 10 Min dribble on how to packed the train is ( Hello its qiute obvoius durr ) and the like is so un needed .

the CCA had no ppl skills and tossed bags like they were sacks of laundry .

NO	respect for any PAX at all ..

. and He did it after each station .

He evin said" If we catch you with your phones out in the dineing car we will kick you out "..( I have some mean words that discribe	ppl like this) ..

I guess is no worse	then flying	but in compareason to a good train ride it was hell . the EXACT hell I take the train to avoid	so	when its on the	trip Im on	and I can not avoid it Its Very annoying .

I was evin so jarrd from the ride up I considered going the long way home via EB to CHI and	CZ to OTM a a option

Peter


----------



## JayPea (Jan 12, 2011)

I've never had any problems on the CS either. The first time I rode it, I had a dining car attendant with no personality, but that I can overlook. I had Daniel Foley for my SCA last year on an Empire Builder run from Chicago-Portland and he was great. Very friendly, always there when you needed him, and made the trip very enjoyable. I found myself wishing all Amtrak employees were like him.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok I have the CZ Time lapse done !!

Video

Enjoy !!


----------

